# rpm's at 100km/h?



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

I bought a 2006 x-trail base auto a few months ago, havnt taken any long highway trips yet but put 10000km already of combined city/hwy driving. I am a bit concerened at the rpm's I get at when on the frwy.... at 100km/h the tach shows ~2500rpm ... that seems a bit high to me.

Is this typical for the xtrail?


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

It is supposed to be arounf 2300RPM, when it is fully warmed engine.


----------



## tunazo (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, supposed to be around 2300rpm when overdrive is on, in my case, I suggest to try increase acceleration to 100 km/h(3000rpm) and decrease acceleration a little, the overdrive system automatically reduce the rpm and speed, see tachometer.

Best regards


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for that

Guess I'm OK.. mine is at ~2300 rpm at 100km/h ... just find it a little high for highway cruising thats all, and it seems to kick out pretty easy... I suspect that Nissan could have increased mileage here by setting the locking torque converter a little differently and not making it so sensitive to the acceleration etc. There is lots of toque there and in no way is the engine under too much strain (IMHO). Thats a lot of TPMs for a vehicle traveling at 100 or 110 km/h for say 1000 km or more. a lot of wear also... most vehicles (including 4cyl) are at 2000rpm at these speeds.


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

my Manual Transmission at 3000 RPM gets me at about 120kms/hour in 5th gear.b


----------

